# Access ADSL router before ISP login?

## zolxd

The instructions for my router are basically to access it with a browser before entering user and password.

adsl-setup (and adsl-start) however, appear to want to go straight for the ISP login, which naturally fails.

That's what I assume, since adsl-setup always asks for login details and adsl-start always times out.

The router is on eth0.

Is there a way to send IP requests through to the router without involving the ISP login each time?

In general, I would like to be able to do this even after it's working.

(Aside. My serial modem issues remain unresolved as well.)

----------

## PaulBredbury

What's the make and model of the router?

----------

## Cocker68

If You own a hardware router, You don't need ADSL-stuff on Your Gentoo box.  You have to setup Your hardware-router instead with correct username/password to authenticate against Your ISP.  To accomplish this, most routers are configurable via the browser on Your desktop-computer.

Maybe I misunderstood Your problem totally...

- Cocker :wq

----------

## zolxd

 *Cocker68 wrote:*   

> If You own a hardware router, You don't need ADSL-stuff on Your Gentoo box.  You have to setup Your hardware-router instead with correct username/password to authenticate against Your ISP.  To accomplish this, most routers are configurable via the browser on Your desktop-computer.
> 
> - Cocker :wq

 

That's the plan. But I haven't been able to reach the router via the browser.

Do you mean that I don't need to use anything in rp-pppoe?

I expected that using the ethernet card might require more work, but it may just be a mistake with setting up the 'local network'. 

I have to wait until the weekend before exploring that.

(I don't think it matters PB, but the modem is Dynalink RTA1320.)

----------

## PaulBredbury

It matters in that, for example, its default configuration may be to only respond to certain IP addresses on the local network. Have you read its manual?

----------

## Cocker68

OK, now it gets a bit clearer.

zolxd,try to find a way to reset the router to its factory default settings (in case it's not brand new anyway) out of the manual (PaulBredbury searched for You after the link)

disable/uninstall Your rp-pppoe on Your Gentoo-box

configure eth0 to use DHCP, like written in the Gentoo-handbook

connect eth0 with the router with an ethernet-patch-cable

reboot, or do a 

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

check, if You got an IP-address with

```
# ifconfig eth0
```

check, if You can ping the router on its address like it's written in its manual

```
# ping <router-address>
```

point Your browser to the administration-page of the router, like written in its manual

configure Your ADSL-stuff on the router, like it's written in its manual

look for a status-page on the router, to see, if it's connected

try to ping into the internet from Your Gentoo-box

```
# ping www.google.com
```

post here, if that helped

... done!

- Cocker :wq

----------

## zolxd

Alas, no.

That's what I did before trying rp-pppoe, minus the confusion.

I tried it again but still fail at "running dhcpcd ...         [!!]"

The router's address is 192.168.1.1, but my attempts to set it manually haven't worked either - probably because I'm never sure which things to set and which to leave alone.

The manual* only provides info on setting factory defaults via a browser (!?).

(* You know, a 15.4MB PDF filled with Windows dialogs   :Rolling Eyes: )

Even though it was new, I have been attempting things that could possibly mess it up, so I had a go at resetting by unplugging everything, power off, wait, power on, wait, plug in DSL, wait, plug in ethernet. It's a wild guess.

Alternatively, I'll have to take it to a Windows user to try resetting it.

I'm upgrading dhcpcd now 1.3.22 -> 2.0.0

I thought it was upgraded with the kernel, so I didn't realise it was so old.

That sort of difference could explain a lot, yes?

----------

## Cocker68

The version of dhcpcd should not be a matter.

Just connect Your router with the Gentoo-box via ethernet.

Look, if Your eth0-interface is working in general.

```
# ifconfig eth0
```

should give an output with or without an IP-address.

Next try to get an IP-address from Your router, and check again for having gotten an address:

```
# dhcpcd -n -N -t 15 eth0

# ifconfig eth0
```

Do a... 

```
# route -n
```

... to find out the default gateway, which is the IP-address of Your router (in the second column, starting with 192.168).

Now You can open this address in Your browser.

The same procedure (with matters of a GUI) You would have to do with a Win-box.

- Cocker :wq

----------

## zolxd

# ifconfig eth0 *Quote:*   

> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:10:5A:6C:9A:D1  
> 
>           BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> 
>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
> ...

 

And for reference,

# ifconfig eth0 up *Quote:*   

> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:10:5A:6C:9A:D1  
> 
>           inet6 addr: fe80::210:5aff:fe6c:9ad1/64 Scope:Link
> 
>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

After

# dhcpcd -n -N -t 15 eth0

# ifconfig eth0

returns nothing, and the log of local0.* contains only *Quote:*   

> Nov  8 02:19:04 localhost dhcpcd[6382]: timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response 

 

Maybe I made a mistake in the kernel options?

----------

## Cocker68

Indeed, this sounds strange to me.

 *zolxd wrote:*   

> Maybe I made a mistake in the kernel options?

 Maybe this thread helps?

Have You tried booting up from a live-CD (Gentoo, Knoppix...)?

- Cocker :wq

----------

